# PubMed- Cerebral venous thrombosis in ulcerative colitis.



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

[TD]
*Cerebral venous thrombosis in ulcerative colitis.*

J Neurosci Rural Pract. 2013 Jan;4(1):84-6

Authors: Menon B, Goyal R, Nihal L, Reddy R

Abstract
Ulcerative colitis has been reported to show hyper coagulation leading to peripheral and rarely central thrombosis. A 35-year-old female was admitted with chief complaints of increased frequency of bloody diarrhea, abdominal pain, and weight loss for 2 months. The patient was diagnosed to have ulcerative colitis after sigmoidoscopy and biopsy and she was started on treatment. Two days later, the patient developed headache and seizures. Magnetic resonance imaging of brain showed cerebral venous thrombosis with venous infarcts. A high index of clinical suspicion is needed to diagnose this uncommon condition so that appropriate treatment can be initiated.

PMID: 23546367 [PubMed - in process]

View the full article


----------

